# ISA Server 2006 Question regarding Cache?



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

*ISA Server 2006 Question regarding Cache?* 
Id like to ask someone who has experience regarding ISA server 2006 Cache memory that is being stored.
Im using an Isa server with a HDD 360GB .
Ive somehow configured the cache memory to be stored but its not working im downloading the same file from the same site to test it if its stored on cache but the computer which is connected on a domain through the ISA its downloading it again and again... Please seee attached the picture of the cache configuration thas is being made.
Can anyone help ,me and explain me what am i doing wrong?
I want to cache the most visited sites and store them on a isa server...


----------

